# Klobige Schatten bei Empire und Napoleon: Total War



## mixxed_up (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Schatten bei Empire und Napoleon: Total War sich seltsam verhalten. Gucke ich von der Seite auf die Schatten, so sind sie hochaufgelöst und scharf. Gucke ich von Oben, von Vorne oder von Hinten auf die Schatten, so sind sie unscharf und klobig. 

Kann jemand dieses Verhalten bestätigen und gibt es einen Lösungsansatz?

mfg mixxed_up


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Januar 2011)

hab das spiel zwar nicht und kann mir das auch nur shcwer vorstellen, aber wie so oft wird es am graka treiber liegen. wenn dus chon den neuesten hast, probier mal n älteren


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Januar 2011)

Kann ich komplett ausschließen, ich hatte einen herstellerseitigen Komplettumstieg von Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Mainboard und RAM, das Problem besteht noch immer.


----------



## thysol (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe dass selbe Problem mit Empire: Total War.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Völlig normal das hat jeder.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. März 2011)

Kann das noch ein anderer bestätigen? Wieder andere sagen sie hätten keine Probleme.


----------

